

Ask YC: What are your views on hardware/sofware startups? - nranand

We are a small start up not even sure if we can call ourselves startup cuse we just went from idea to started working on the idea. We are building the complete software for the hardware devices too. What do you think about these companies?
======
noodle
you mean a company that builds the hardware and software for a product?

depends on the product. in general, though, with hardware, economies of scale
will tend to outweigh what you're doing unless its a seriously custom piece of
hardware. the less customization you need to do, the cheaper it will be to
produce.

~~~
nranand
Have you guys ever funded a startup based on producing custom hardware and
software equipments?

